# Top Gear show - very disappointed...



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

*Top Gear... What a load of Bol****!*

Some of that stuff was a load of shite...!

Thought the stuff with steve Coogan was funny (And rather Sad!) but forgive me if i am wrong but the talk abouty Skylines was just nonsense!

You get exactlly the same stuff in a 33 as you do in the 34 (Same engine, Turbos etc) I am pretty sure that the turbos are different... Oh and come on.. Own up.... Who's brake disks have EXPLODED...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Top Gear show - very disapointed...*

It saddened me to see such a well respected show presenting such ill informed facts.



> *Discs are known to explode.*


This is the first time I've ever heard of such an occurance. Is this something that has ever happened? Please re-educate me if I'm misinformed.



> *276 BHP*


zzz......



> *Grey Imports are often found to have service books stolen and mileages tampered with.*


Then more the fool you for buying an import without a service book. I'm on my 3rd Japanese import and have had this problem. As for mileage fraud, the Japanese auctions come through strict procedures to make sure everything is as stated and comes through a stringent grading system. 

And why on earth does Dubai get mentioned on every topic of importing cars? It's about time the Top Gear team made a concerted effort to make sure the facts regarding imports are clear and concise. Quentin Wilson did bugger all to help the import market, Top Gear are doing themselves an injustice by continuing his legacy.

It's pretty coincidental that all the cars come from Middlehurst, don't you think?

Other than that, the programme showed the Skyline to be a good buy, with positive remarks as to the resale values and claiming it to be the only true sportscar to come from Japan (selling other brands a little short, perhaps).

Why don't these people approach the owners of these cars, for REAL facts and stories?

Cem....


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

Agree with you about that, they took a totally negative and remiss view of the cars , and of japanese cars in general. I think Mr Middlehurst would have done well to actually ask TopGear what they were going to do or say with respect to the Skyline, before allowing them to film a host of thier cars. 

Then again what do I know.... 

Take Care,
Ahmed
The Original Scouser


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

> Discs are known to explode on an R34.


Sure he said R32... But was complete crap anyway...

Oh...And if he can Get into a R34 GTR.... I may have a chance...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

OOOOh, the first post of many i suspect ! How many emails have topgear recieved from you boys n girls already then ?

To be fair, it was good that they did a piece on them...i enjoyed seeing skylines on there anyway. I can't possibly comment about the things the guy said because - well, i simply don't have the knowledge. I know a bit here and there, but i don't know what goes wrong with what models, etc. etc. I've never heard of any horror stories, just the odd niggle - which you get from any car.

Someone definately needs to turn up there with a big power car and say "it's been running like this for xx thousand miles - with no hiccups at all".

Daz - waiting fot the forum to "unleash" !


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Disappointing, but not surprising. The fat bloke is annoying.

Phil


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Top Gear*

In agreement - Absolutely S****e report on GTRs

Turbos blowin after 60 K miles ?!?!

Clarkson - I hope u still aint honary president mate ?

Yours dissappointed

Pete


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

I thought it was nice to see Skyline's on TV for once, but they didn't have much of anything to say regarding complements. Also they got dates wrong of the R32 and R33.
The R33 wasn't launched in 1996, it was launched in 1995!

They could also have made an effort to vary the Skyline's shown, rather than just following the same R34 all of the time.

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

It was R32 GTR brakes...news to me. Any owners had their discs explode? I have R34GTR brakes so I must be ok.
Don't forget, better not to modify from 280 bhp rolleyes: ) as the turbos are going to wear out, lol 
(GTR R32's are) "long in the tooth".....you w*nker, come out for a spin with me 
Amazing how much information you can gain from the forum, that makes you laugh at a report like this.
Dave
(was not impressed)


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Damm! Missed it.
Anyone know if there is going to be a repeat or got a copy?


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

Agree with you about that, they took a totally negative and remiss view of the cars , and of japanese cars in general. I think Mr Middlehurst would have done well to actually ask TopGear what they were going to do or say with respect to the Skyline, before allowing them to film a host of thier cars. 

Then again what do I know.... 

All in all looked like a promo exercise to sell more 2nd hand cars via middlehurst, only problem is they give such a negative impression of reliablitly with the "discs exploding bullshit" that i think its backfired on them.
Also they would have done well to mention that theres a hell of a lot of people it seems who are driving around with 1000's of import cars, problem free, and like with anything in life a few bad cases do occur, but you cannot say that doesnt happen through purchasing a car from a dealership in lovely rip-off britian ?


Take Care, a rather unimpressed with TopGear and Middlehurst.. 
Ahmed 
The Original Scouser


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Agree with every one on here. Total crap.

Turbos gone after 60K!!! And the discs exploding line was the funniest. I just thought to myself; total bol!ocks.

Also they said that the R33 was the best buy, so they should have driven that more and put the message across. And they didn't once recommend to import. Just relied on UK cars.


----------



## wsurfa (Feb 5, 2002)

*bag of *****

suppose my 390bhp R33 is about to disintegrate as it's got 72k on the clock. Using that fat blokes reasoning Ronnie's should spontaneusly combust - bunch of arse.

Perhaps a selection of MPEG's should accompany the emails to TG giving an idea of what Skylines are really about. Especially after spending half the programme telling us what fantastically fast/powerful/wonderful handling you can get for £160,000


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Must admit, i did have a chuckle at the exploding brake discs bit...have never read anything of that since i've been here !!

Didn't know anything about the gearbox problem mentioned - i realise that the big horsepower cars here are pushing the boxes hard, but i've not heard of many gearbox woes.

Some parts were a shame....but it was nice to see 'em on there.

In general, it was a weaker show this week. The Burns chat was a bit short - which was a shame...The Aston sounds lovely (saw a DB7 Vantage yesterday), the Ferrari was rather nice too.

Daz


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The only reference i have ever heard to a disc problem was on some of the early Godzilla privateers in Japan, when they did shatter and bust a link usually after some truly scary driving!

I stand to be corrected but that's it.

First time I've ever watched the whole thing (well nearly) got bored shortly after the Skylines, TV is still infested with fools.


----------



## MDG (Jan 23, 2002)

I can't believe that's all they could come up with in regard to the Skyline. I've read here that some of the big boys contacted Top Gear about taking part in the show. If I'm not mistaken one of the programmes researchers had a ride in Ronnie's R33. And then this...

Not impressed at all.

MDG.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Must remember to never buy a Skyline thats been 'chipped'*

Couldn't believe it when 'Fat B'stard' (baby back, baby back, baby back ribs  ) went to show the tyre wear on that 34 and all I could see was that badly kerbed rim. 

Middlehurst you should be ashamed if it was you guys  .

Oh and wow, they are still using the Playstation Generation saying, YAWN.

Ah well least it gave us something to moan about all on the same side for a change :smokin: .

glen

ps. nice to see the footage of the Aus Touring Cars though


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Must remember to never buy a Skyline thats been 'chipped'*



TOKYO said:


> *
> ps. nice to see the footage of the Aus Touring Cars though *


OH YES !!!! I nearly fell off my chair when i saw those ! I have never seen any footage of the R32's in action (nor many photo's). What absolute beasts they looked !! Imagine seeing one with that bodywork on the road...i think i'd crash watching it !

Daz


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Glen,

First he goes on to say it isn't like the Ferrari or the Aston, _it has no pedigree_
!!!!
Then he goes on to show the bleeding car winning all the trophies across the world.
And yes, I also saw that wheel, nice job.  

And if I hear ONE MORE reference to the car being an idiot proof car, then I'm gonna take em to a Skyline graveyard and show them how easy it is to lose a Skyline in the wrong hands! I've spun the car in the wet on the track once, why the hell couldn't the computer save me then FFS!

Cem


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Well I enjoy the the show format...*

Guests etc...

But some of the features are very weak!

The skylines bit was probably written by middlehurst  and offered some of the worst advice I've seen on buying a skyline! Nothing about Vspec vs Standard or sensible things to check when buying... (well apart from tyres @ £1000)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Gearbox Woes*

My 4th to 5th synchro has never been right since I got the car. 3rd to 4th as well sometimes (on the drag strip). 
Middlehurst rebuilt the gearbox in late 1999. I rang Andy to see why it had gone wrong so quick, spoke to the man himself and he said I was lucky it had lasted that long!
Nissan gearbox's are a weak point.
Glen, aussie touring cars....must post a thread.
Dave


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

a buying guide to the Nissan Skyline... 
Well it was going to be full of problems for the types of people that write thses programs... Motoring shows are never going to encourage grey imoprts, they would upset too many of the uk car suppliers...
Dubai! Exploding disks, R32 long in the bloody tooth!!! 272bhp... the list goes on... the only positive thing was that the R34 is bullit proof... but then all cars share a lot of engine, and all will out live a toyota...

I love seeing skylines on telly... but why always such a short negative - elctronics make anyone drive well, car for the playstation age, blah, blah, bolax???

aston was nice though... friends dad was picked up by AM in a helicopter and flown to test drive a vantage volante a little while back...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

The car drives it self.....forgot that one 
Ask Luke Emmott, Nick Welch and plenty others. 
Drive itself....I wish


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*He he*

I didn't actualy see the first half of the programme but when I just saw what Cem said I was thinking the same myself. It is something that realy winds me up when people say a Skyline drives itself. I can drive my sunny far harder coz of the short wheel base and perm 4wd.

Luke


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

The 2 cars which were in the Top Gear studio (The Bayside Blue R34, and the Black R33), I saw at Middlehurst yesterday parked at the front. They must have got their information from Middlehurst.

Does anybody here happen to own any of the 3 cars (White R32, Silver R33, or Bayside Blue R34)?

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

How about here 



> Clarkson may be the king of motoring, but do you think you know better?


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Bottom Gear*

This programme went down in my estimation today... If they are going to cover the Skyline then the should most definitley get thier fact correct, It wasn;t all wrong but 90% if it was.. very disapointed in the feature for the Skyline... 


That Aston was just what the doctor ordered..


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*the R34 is bullit proof...*

R34 gearbox ??????????.

keith


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Not very often I post about serious stuff !!*

To blame Middlehurst for the shite content of the 'Top Gear' show is complete bollocks.

The Skylines supplied were as far as I know belong to several long standing customers, as for factual content I doubt very much that Andy had little to do with it. Having worked for Andy for the best part of 7 years I think I know how he feels about the phase 'drives itself' etc etc.

The main factual content was popular hearsay that we have all heard for years !! 'If you chip them you will wear the turbos out!' 'I've driven one with 1200bhp' Christ sake, Abbey and Gary may have pushed the limit a little further but don't forget Middlehurst do still know there onions. 

Gaz.

Edited cos of very bad spelling


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I seem to remember hearing / reading that Clarkson drove the Yellow Jun car ? Maybe that's the one he's referring to ?

Can't remember where i heard / read this....but it rings a bell.

Daz


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*It`s RUBBISH!!!!!*

I switched off,made a cup of tea and got out my Trust parts catalogue to find something else to spend my money on.

What makes it worse is the fact that BBC Top Gear at Dunsfold is only 3miles from my house and they go to Middlehurst for the 3 Skylines they featured. Why?

""Most Skylines have had "chip" changes,so avoid those ones."" 

""R32 has exploding front discs""

""Most owners have them as play things & just use them for track days""

""Japans only super car""

The list goes on & on.

Maybe someone should point out to "Berkson" that you could buy a two,not three,bedroom house on the Isle of Wight and have a GTR that would scare the pants of him.

Oh,last but not least ""I`ve driven a 1000BHP one"" Yes I`m sure you have...................


Henry.

ps.At least I`ve got the best value model ,because fat git said so!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Gazmo*

Well lets just hope Middlehurst didn't allow that crap to be seen and heard  .

No way I'd have let 'em take any film of my car with a crappy looking rim.

Plus they talk of grey imports as hot coals, which is unfair as they more than outweigh the UK supplied cars, but quote UK selling figures whilst undermining the Grey cars ?

Still, good to see Skylines on the box all the same  .

See Ya.

glen


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Hiya Glen*

I just refuse to believe that Middlehurst would supply such inaccurate information.

As I say, having worked with Andy, he is quite switched on when it comes to driving the things and has very good knowlegde of how a car goes together.

The whole feature was just so "*@**** *****@ it was as to be untrue.

There is only one answer to it.

Ronnie and Gary..............Start your engines.

Would have said Glen too except you sold it you daft git.

Glen.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Yep I can't*

honestly believe Andy would have allowed that but if he offered/supplied the cars I just like to think he would have ensured the output was accurate.

No I'm not silly and I'll tell you why when I see ya  .

Keep the faith old boy  .

glen


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Gaz,



> The Skylines supplied were as far as I know belong to several long standing customers,


Thanks Gaz.  

Jeremy said:



> I'm a great fan of the Skyline's, like we all are...


If he's such a great fan, then why does he know so little about them? Surely if he was such a great fan, he should have knew that UK Spec R34 GTR V-Spec's sell for around £40,000.
 Top Gear should get their information about any car right before distributing it on TV.

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Glen*

why you keeping them cards so close to your chest?

Elliot,

No probs, you'd be surprised what useless Skyline information wanders around in my head.

Gaz.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Gaz,

lol, top man!

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Well I live on the Isle of Wight and I own the only GTR here... if I had known that muppet was up on the Military Road playing silly buggers with Damon Hill I would have gone up there and shown him what the GTR can do.. 

As everyone has said, it was good to see Skylines on the TV but it was badly misinformed.... 

Coming home one night, on wet Isle of Wight roads I decided to test out uncle Attessa, heheh  'this car drives itself'.. oh aye the f*ck it does !


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

I've encoded the skyline feature, so if you want a copy just PM me. It is in WMV format and is just under 10mb.


----------



## NeVeTaS (Nov 10, 2002)

How long do the turbo's normally go for if 60k is not an accurate figure?


Cheers


Steve http://www.nevetas.com


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i liked the show it didnt give the message go and get one it said think first !

i dont want the skyline turning into a very popular car i like the mistery of it. to some!
if you tell eveyone how cheap it is. everyone will have one !


----------



## cipher (Oct 14, 2002)

*Thnk this should do it!*

Your comments:I am curious to know where you got your facts from regarding the Skylines.?

Exploding discs...um...when..?...276Bhp....um..okay....turbos lasting 60k....yeah....right....£500/pair for discs...where from....?....R32 to long in the tooth..sorry...have you driven a HNR32 GTS-4...?...log books missing, mileage duped....more fool the owner for buying an import w/o history....ECU Chip changes to be avoided....you what..?...most owners..play things..track days...huh...?...Japans only super car...um...(cough) supra....Nissan Fairlady....all share the same engine..um RB20E, RB25DETT, RB20DET..need I say more....car prices...i can get used R32's from 2995, and used R33's from 3000....car drives itself....crap! ' I have lost a skyline in the dry and the neither the Atessa nor the HICAS could help....launch dates wrong.

Instead of showing an R34 GT-R V-Spec (with a badly curbed wheel) going slow, why not put Tiff in it and show people what they can really do! And why concentrate on the R34 when you say the R33 is the best buy.

Oh, and the skyline actually started production in 1957 as a Nissan Skyline ALSI-1. Long before the 'First Skyline being the R32' as reported by yourselves

Things like these, i would have thought, would have been checked before putting the program on air, to avaid having many skyline fans/drivers/owners laughing and rolling about on the floor!

Yours,

Un-impressed

Ben Cairns


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Folks,
To be honest, we all bought these because we wanted them, and ith deal on wheels at 11.30 on whatever channel it was claiming the Sierra Cossie was worth 15k for one in good nick then i shall stick with mine GTS as it is not only quicker but no where near as "butt ugly" and doesnt have the picnic table bolted to the back for those "unexpected" breakdowns

Well if nothing else prices should go down as a result of that an i might splash out on a r33 GTR for the winter as the GTS is a bit of a handful on the leafy roads of Oxfordshire and Berkshire

It will keep us all in the minority we relish and our toys will still be a novelty on the roads here in the UK

DCD you missed nothing, well less than that. a completely wasted oportunity to spread the word

Paul


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Graham....thanks for the vid! 

I though it was a pretty bad report from a very missinformed presenter....R32 exploding brakes, R33s having the same turbos as the R34, car for the Playstation generation statement again, "by fitting a chip you are comprimising the life of the turbos", only very old racing GTR history....all in all very dissapointing. Very surprised to see that even the "best" tv motoring journalists are so badly informed on the Skyline GTR!! 

cipher....too right about the history bit!! If they were going to air a well informed and researched program they would have mentioned that the first Skyline GTR(KPGC10) was made in 1969!! 

And who the hell was that presenter?? ...was he a special GTR expert?


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*GTR Club + Clarkson?*

Clarkson...Stood there going through the Janet and John questions to which the fat bloke replied with similarly stupid replies!

But surely Mr C knows all about the marque? I was under the impression that he was the clubs honourable secretary from the pictures I saw on the old BBS main page (Joss's). And that he knew and raved at what the car was capable of?

..Ian


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles & I watched it last night....we agree with all the points above and IT WAS CRAP and I don't like the fat bloke either!

To me the message was very negative. Sure it was great to see the Skylines on TV and them racing, but show it in its TRUE light and not how they described it. They should of taken it round a track, put it through its paces instead of slating a WONDERFUL CAR! 

Sorry I'll get off my soap box now


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Ok, guys and gals. Calm down, we are wasting loads of energy on this.
Constructively, why don't we take the points that they mentioned and answer them to the best of our knowledge for future skyline recruits that have listened and believed what they said on this program.

To start the ball rolling.......

GTR R32 being "long in the tooth". I have only driven this model so I cannot compare, but Mark @ Abbey has driven a lot of skylines and now owns an R32 GTR VSPEC. Ths must say something about the car 

Turbos...... My Engine, gearbox and turbos needed rebuilding/replacing at 40,000 miles. I think that the car had a hard time in Japan though Comments from some of the high miler R33 GTR's on this subject would be good as my car is a bad example to give.


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought they could have mentioned the GTS seeing we arent that rear nowdays.. a bit cheaper but eh we can beat GTR's it seems after that report.. 155 top speed!!! yeah right

I had to laugh at it though there was one thing he said which is correct, sync on 5th is a known problem on the GTS  though Ive never heard about it on 3rd - apart from that what a pile of silly stuff but was it me or did you get more stares this morning?


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

My R33 GTR has now done 58000 miles and been running 1 Bar for at least the last 25000 miles.
I have had no problems at all with turbo's or anything else.

I have also yet to find the 'Yaw control' mentioned that will apparently 'turn your granny into Micheal Schumacher'  

I too am very dissapointed with the shallow, misinformed report that was given last night.

Do you think if enough of us write in to Top Gear they would put things right in a later program ?

Jez


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Replied on other post*

B*ll*cks, it was all B*ll*cks, they did not explore the variants of the Skylines, ie GT's, GT-T's GT-S's GT-R's and explain the differences and the modles, and as for the comments about chipped cars well I nearly threw the TV through the window !!! The orrible little FAT man should come fro a ride !!! If he could get in, sit down, belt up and SHUT UP !!!! :smokin:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

*maybe it a good thing*

that the BBC got their facts so wrong, hopefully they put off a few bemmer and porka drivers from converting to the japside 

coz they are scared of the brakes exploding, which often happen coz brakes are filled with such volitile substances , or that it mite ave be chipped but a camel dealer in Dubai and have 2000hp playstaion powered lump :smokin:


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Folks,
After an exhaustive earch lasting literally seconds i have found you can express your displeasure to the nice folks at TopGear here: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/haveyoursay/


Paul 

VBH for Honourary President


----------



## Renault_Johnny (Nov 11, 2002)

*Renault Pow-ah!*

All hail TG as a top programme, or then again, don't as it was poo 

Well, what can I say, I've read everyone's unhappiness towards the head-honcho JC and his mate Fat-Head, and you're all very unkind about them, fair, brutally truthful, unkind and bloody funny 

As far as I can see Top Gear isn't being repeated as yet but give UK Gold about 30 seconds and they'll repeat it.

I've been in a mate's quite modified skyline and it scares little old ladies, especially when the clutch slips, but what do I know it might be made like that. 

I don't own one yet and with all of the bad and naughty things that can happen to them, exploding brakes, getting poo'd on by geese, having hamsters shooting from the exhaust I'm not gonna buy one, well not until they do a really quick one over 2000bhp 

I've only got a Renault and I hear the Skyline's are trouble but I don't like seeing others in trouble so if you want to swap your dangerous exploding Skyline for my Laguna just let me know


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*johnny*

renault part own Nissan these days so you are half way there mate.


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Have u all read the ballax on the Top Gear web site????

This bloke Jason is bnowt but a terd and he really needs dragging behind my car by a rope, so I can show him that my brakes dont explode.....  ONLY JOKING!!!!!

Hay Ho there we go,
Had my rant
So off I go!!!

Jeremy C is a cool bloke though... and does know his cars even IF he likes ferraris!!!


Si


----------



## Renault_Johnny (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: johnny*



Smootster73 said:


> *renault part own Nissan these days so you are half way there mate. *


So, what you're saying is that if nick my mate's GTS 25t logo and swap it for my Laguna logo he'll not notice the difference between his greater than 250bhp Silver beast and my less than 150bhp dark red putty-tat? :-D

J.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*mate no I am not but*

any fooking laguna driver thinks he owns a ferrari given their shenanigans on the motorways regardless of badge.

the amount of times I have had lagunas sit behind me, you can see the whites of the guys eyes he is so close, there is no where to go as the traffic is so heavy, he flashes you, shakes his fist....

You have to laugh and then make them silly with a dose of RB26 and before he has blinked, finished his ciggie, sandwich and chatting to his sales manager about the latest photocopier range (at the same time)...you are 200 yards up the road....

Is there like a laguna bbs and a section that says "how to drive like a **** on the m4?" would love to add value to it. 

I would imagine the BTCC version is no slouch on track...like anyother BTCC version that is.

Nic


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nic,

Sweeping generalisation?

Cem


----------



## Renault_Johnny (Nov 11, 2002)

*The character assissination of JC*

I don't always sit behind you posh b'stard's in Skyline's at 120 flooging mine to bits just so you can change upto 4th and hair away, sometimes I sit on the inside lane doing 60 so I can light a ***.

If that makes me a bit of a tit, then so be it, but it seems JC as more of a tit for not standing up for what's right.

Does this mean that JC should be given the honorary leadership of the Reliant Robin fan club? 

http://www.allLagunaRepsNeedToBeCheckedForSantiy.com/BBS/wibble.wib 

J.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Guess what Nick mate - i had a 2.0 RT laguna before i bought my GTI-R    .

Daz


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*daz*

I hired a laguna once and **** me I have never seen anything like it. I must have pissed off everyone and I went everywhere at 98 (cos it would not get to a ton) on the redline...understeeing into every corner.

And for some unknown reason the car would not let me turn the steering wheel to the left when in the outside lane....it was like some invisible force acting against me.

You know me Cem...I always take the masses into consideration and base my judgements on hard facts and past expereinces.

N


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Haven't got time to read all this, but did any1 else notice the fat 1 slip up when talking about and pointing to the R34GTR? it went somthing along the lines of: "blah blah blah the Turbo [voice tells him in ear piece it has 2 turbos] corrects himself and more blah blah blah"  what an ijit


----------



## Nicko (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi Guys

I did not see the show and for once I think I am glad. I love seeing the skyline on telly but they never get the info right! As to it being an idiot proof car.... You put an idiot in one and it will be the fastest lets go to the scene of the accident movie, you ever saw!

Brake discs Ha

Nicko


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

guys there is alot of comments and hurt pride agreed .. 
lets get hold of this 100 **** a day geeza and invite him to one exclusive meets in the new year and show him what we are all about... I think he might have to his ways.
your thoughts are welcome its a shame the program ...points of view ... wasn,t still on ..nuf said eh troopers


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Guys I posted this into the wrong conference... here's a outline of what they said for all who missed it.

--- cut --- 

I went to Middlehurst Nissan dealership on Saturday morning to collect a new key for my car and arrange for a service. 

During that time I had a nice chat with Andy Middlehurst himself. Top Gear had just finished playing around with a press car the previous day, a Bayside Blue example, "W42 WJA" and he told me to watch out for the programme on Sunday night. 

Did anyone see it? Jeremy Clarkson is a funny guy, however his 'technical' assistant managed to bungle up quite a lot of the facts about the GT-R. 

They give approximate price (dealer 2nd hand) breakdowns as follows; 

R34 GT-R £40,000 
R33 GT-R £20,000 
R32 GT-R £10,000 

They also went on to say that R32 brake disks 'EXPLODE' (!) and to watch out for that! They said the R33 gearbox had common problems with the Syncro between 3rd & 4th gears and that the R34 was pretty much bulletproof. They did say to check for worn tyres since a set of new tyres on the R34 costs 1K to replace. 

They also ripped the idea of the computer screen in the R34, dismissing it as a 5 minute wonder only useful for the playstation generation. They said that the R34 and R33 where pretty much 'identical' with the same engine, etc. and drove as such. They said your mum could drive like racing driver in the R34 because 'the computers' sort everything out for you! (really?).

They mentioned the power for the R34 as '276 bhp' and said its 0-60mph was 5.2 seconds. They didn't even mention that the R34 has a 6 speed box or smaller wheelbase and significantly stiffer chassis over the 33, etc. etc. 

They said a Modified skyline was very BAD news, oh and also they had a big dig to watch out for dodgy 'imports' because they are bad. 

They justified their 'never buy a modded skyline' lines by saying that the turbo's in as standard servicing/condition will last only '60,000' miles and cost £1,500 to replace. They said any increase in boost woud kill them much earlier than that (!). Hmmm seems to me they forgot to factor in more regular oil servicing would keep any cars turbo's healthier, in any case skyline turbos dont die at 60k!!! 

Hmmmm the performance figures they quoted, well we all know they are a bit suspect really considering everyone knows the R34 has 329 bhp and a 0-60 of 4.7 seconds (datron verified). Perhaps this was deliberate or maybe just badly researched? 

Aside from the programme, another interesting point was that Andy Middlehurst seems to think that the production GT-R will actually have radically different styling than that of the Concept when it comes out in 2004 (!!). Andy was offered a full size GT-R Concept model to show in the dealership but he turned it down (hehe). I must admit I am yet to find a GT-R owner who is smitten by the GT-R Concept, lets hope the release is much cooler. 


Trev


----------

